

Ask HN: How to "fire" an app co-developer? - james_ash

I just launched a technical e-book, and I have been in talks for a month with a developer in the space to put together an app.  Recently, I was approached by another - better - app developer in the field, who has a more powerful platform, better design prowess, and better rapport with me. 
I haven't done much work with the first developer, but he knows the second - I don't want to cause a stink, but I know the second developer will help me make a much better product. Any advice for how to do this?
======
rawsyntax
Pay the first developer fairly. Then move on

------
Raphael
Uh, you quit?

